# Would you consider Kody a palomino?



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

No i dont think he is a pally. He looks like a either a ren dun or a light chestnut.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I think he's a red dun, but couldn't be sure unless I saw a dorsal stripe. My red dun colt looked very similar to him, but lighter and I often had people telling me "He's a pretty pally" lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chula (Aug 12, 2009)

Yeah, he has no dorsal stripe.
My Appy mare is a red dun, and her coat is much darker than his which is why I have a hard time saying that he is "red" at all, but I guess there are quite a few shades of each color.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

He looks like a chestnut to me.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorrel/chestnut. Definitely not a pally.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

I would say Sorrel/chestnut definately not palomino

TRR


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

I'd say he's sorrel/chestnut. Just a lighter shade.


----------



## Asama (Apr 7, 2012)

Definitely sorrel/chestnut! Looks like my parents Peruvian paso gelding in colour


----------



## Chula (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your feedback  Im going to get some better (and more recent) pictures and post them in the breed forum next to have people take a stab at what breed they think he is. I like getting everyones opnion


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Definitely chestnut/sorrel (depends which term you use, both are genetically the same).

This horse is chestnut, but for all the world looks like a palomino:









It's a Haflinger, though, so can't be palomino as the cream gene does not exist in the breed. Pali being chestnut + cream. Haflingers HAVE to be chestnut, there is no such thing as a black or bay haffie and like I said no cream in the breed, meaning no palomino.


----------



## Chula (Aug 12, 2009)

Very interesting about the Halfinger. I never knew that about the breed. Thanks for all the info, very helpful


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

You know, I am going to have be the minority here I guess but I think he is palomino or perhaps there is another gene at work here. He does not look like a chestnut to me. 
I used to ride a grade GH gelding that was an odd shade of palomino like this. He was not sooty but more yellow everywhere . . . like musty straw lol his mane and tail matched his coat color too - very uniform in shade all over his body. He looked very much like your hosrse in the winter. Here is in the Summer: 

This horse is also supposedly palomino: 

And this Morgan stallion used to look like a typical "golden" pally, however, his sooty genes kicked and BAM! He looks like a darm bay, even black:


Palomino is funny sometimes lol


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

See that second horse definitely looks chestnut , your horse has that yellow tone(can still tell his mane is slightly lighter looking) where here horse has more of a red tone to it as the horse below yours does as well. I'd also like to see that last ones supposed pally look as I doubt it is possbile for a black mane and tail to have been that light he looks like if he is sooty he is a sooty buckskin not sooty pally.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Agree with the above ^

Morgan stallion born palomino? Seriously doubt it - though I HAVE seen photos of palominos with black manes online before (odd expression of the sooty gene), I see no reason to believe that he is an extensively sooty Pali. HOWEVER, buckskin foals sometimes come out looking for all the world like palominos (because black legs don't shed in dark to begin with, and they don't have their manes/tails properly yet)... so sooty buckskin is possible.

DO NOT LIKE the open, evasive mouth :/ jeez people, learn to ride, or at least use a gentler bit if you're going to actually touch your horse's mouth. I have nothing against Western curbs for TRUE Western (ie neck reining with loose/loopy reins) but they are NOT bits in which you take up a contact!


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

blue eyed pony said:


> Agree with the above ^
> 
> Morgan stallion born palomino? Seriously doubt it - though I HAVE seen photos of palominos with black manes online before (odd expression of the sooty gene), I see no reason to believe that he is an extensively sooty Pali. HOWEVER, buckskin foals sometimes come out looking for all the world like palominos (because black legs don't shed in dark to begin with, and they don't have their manes/tails properly yet)... so sooty buckskin is possible.
> 
> DO NOT LIKE the open, evasive mouth :/ jeez people, learn to ride, or at least use a gentler bit if you're going to actually touch your horse's mouth. I have nothing against Western curbs for TRUE Western (ie neck reining with loose/loopy reins) but they are NOT bits in which you take up a contact!


Well, to your point, the internet can lie to us sometimes -- After all, I read on the internet Obama was Muslim . . .

But anyway, just like the gray gene, sooty may not show its full affects for quite sometime after foaling -- even years -- just like Silver Dapple. 

Look here at this: Morgan Colors- Palomino Morgan Horses
That's where I found the extensively sooty morgan stallion that you don't believe to be palomino apparently :/ 

but anyway, even if her horse is not palomino, there is something else at play to make his coat more golden than normal.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Did you not see the Haflinger I posted? For ALL the world that horse looks like a Pali even down to the golden coat, but it CANNOT be a Pali because the gene for it doesn't exist in the breed.

So yes, there ARE other genes that will make a chestnut horse look golden.

Edit; and I still don't believe that that Morgan is a palomino. I would have to see the results of genetic testing before you could change my mind. Could be two totally different horses for all we know!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

OK, so I have PM'd HF's colour guru, who should be on in a few hours (they are same timezone as me and it's 4am here) to weigh in


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I'd have no problems accepting the dark coat as pali if it weren't for the mane and tail as my pali's sire is just as dark and throws pali's on chestnut mares but was still tested and is Crcr. He does have black in his mane and tail just not his entire mane and tail. It'll be interesting to hear from others. Has he been bred and what color colts does he throw?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

This horse has been tested, and is ee Crcr, so yes, a palomino. However, he is also a Morgan, a breed known in colour-interested circles for particularly heavy expression of sooty in particular. The OP's horse is not showing any other signs of sooty, so I doubt very much that this is the case.











This horse may or may not be palomino. However, it looks like a yearling, or around there, which may also mean that it is not done shedding through foal coats, which do not always show a horse's true colour. The OP's horse is definitely not a foal or yearling or even a two year old. The colour is set by about two in the vast majority of horses.

The OP's horse is chestnut. The reason the colour looks off is because he is in winter coat. I am beyond 100% certain that he is chestnut.


----------

